# Is this a good sign? I think so



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Just an observation really - but ever since I've come out of hospital I've had music on - all the time and I mean all the time. Suddenly I realised today that I had been doing the ironing in silence and was happy with just my thoughts. I think thats a sign things are continuing to improve. Lots of people say to me "whatever your on Sue - fling us a packet will you" - I'm NOT advocating a life on medication for everyone, of course not - but thank heavens I've found something that has helped me get back my life and more!!!Sue


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Good for you, Sue


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks hun - I never take my mental health for granted but, for now, life has never been better.Sue


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

Sounds like it's an improvement to me. Congratulations.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Patient - hows things with you?Sue


----------

